# What is proper form?



## matt28 (Jul 10, 2010)

If you get on youtube and look at the long distance world cup archers you can see good form.


----------



## hutr0501 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, this helped, I am also looking for possible reading material that can describe good form and practice.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

hutr0501 said:


> Thanks, this helped, I am also looking for possible reading material that can describe good form and practice.


Anything by Randy Ulmer would be a good start.


----------



## hutr0501 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

*Buy Coach Bernie's book, Idiot Proof Archery*



hutr0501 said:


> Hi, I've been shooting archery for about 7 years now with much success and some breaks in between. I recently decided to commit myself to the sport (i.e. dedicated practice, research and time to the sport). I would like to start out on the best foot possible, so I was wondering.
> 
> Is there such thing as an advantageous form? As I said, I shot many years very well and very confidently, but I would like to start again on the right foot before re-learning poor habits.
> 
> ...


Go to Robinhood Videos .com .Buy the book Idiot Proof Archery,Bernie's method works! I ain't making a dime sharing this with you. His book took me from thinking about quitting archery, reason(severe TARGET PANIC) to shooting 3d tournaments at the national level. I just finish back in the pack @ the national level but man do I enjoy shooting.


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
Have a look at the series of videos in this link, http://www.performance-archery.tv/?q=node/2
It covers recurve as well as compounds and is more about target than hunting but may help you out.
Phil


----------

